# Cheap Pine Stand Modification



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 72" long black pine stand made my Perfecto Manufacturing that I would like to modify in some fashion. 
The problem I have with the state of the one I currently have is that while it seems structurally sound it appears to be of very cheap construction. From my experience in the my past with an identical unit but for a 90g tank, the paint would easily fade and chip. Not to mention the wood is very rough and it seems like every time I cleaned it I was leaving pieces of paper towel attached to the stand. 
So what I plan to do....

At a minimum I want to sand down the stand and smooth out every surface and then repaint it with a much higher quality paint. I will also add a bit more bracing (even though the previous owner did some of his own already). I have the extra 2x4's so why not?

At a maximum, if I can afford it and have the ambition, I would like to upgrade the exterior of the stand to something more finished looking. My initial thought is to simply attached new boards like an exoskeleton to the exterior of the stand. Along with all of the other mods as well.

For now I am hoping one of you fine people would either have experience doing something of a similar nature or perhaps know of a link that shows similar aspects of what I am referring to. I have looked a bit tonight on my own but am finding limited results.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

With what you are proposing, you may be better served to just build your own!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

can you provide a picture of what you are starting with. Assuming it is in fact real wood and not veneered particle board, there is a lot to be done to spruce it up. Often just adding some trim pieces and new doors will get you far, combined with painting if you like that look.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to give you all an update. I have actually went a bit on the cheap side and simply sanded and repainted the stand. I'll post some pictures of the whole project once I get my 3D background done but all in all it looks way better. I basically decided that doing any more than a paint job might be going too far. Sanding the stand down made a huge difference to not only the tactile aspects of the stand but visual as well.


----------

